

British Atlantis: archaeologists begin exploring lost world of Doggerland - diodorus
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/environment/archaeology/11836627/British-Atlantis-archaeologists-begin-exploring-lost-world-of-Doggerland.html

======
noja
And there was me thinking Doggerland was in a car park near Slough.

------
kleer001
Hey, that's where my Maternal mDNA haplotype group has the highest density!

H1 represent!

Some real background about it: [http://www.luxegen.ca/genealogy/deep-ancestry-
our-maternal-l...](http://www.luxegen.ca/genealogy/deep-ancestry-our-maternal-
line/)

~~~
dguaraglia
Huh? Wrong thread maybe?

~~~
ChristianBundy
How would this be the wrong thread?

------
tgflynn
Very interesting but it seems that to fully explore this and other similar
sites they will need to develop underwater robots that are capable of doing
underwater what archeologists do on land.

------
dogma1138
Why is it trying to download HTML files when opening in Chrome?

~~~
iLoch
Technical answer without looking would be that either they're sending the data
as an octet stream or Chrome is interpreting it as such. Works for me, go
figure.

------
frobozz
Atlantis is a place of centuries-old legend that may or may not exist in some
unknown location.

Doggerland is an area under the sea that no-one had heard of until some
archaeologists hypothesised about it at the beginning of the 20th Century.

The title "British Atlantis" would be more appropriate for somewhere like
Lyonesse.

------
arzt
Does this history have anything to do with Neal Stephenson's inspiration for
Qwghlm?

~~~
jameshart
I don't think so - that's more based on the Hebrides, with a hint of Faeroes
mixed in. Doggerland is in the North Sea, not the North Atlantic, so while an
alternate history leaving a few sghrs as remnants of the ancient Doggerland
would give him a plausible alternate source for an extra island in the British
Isles, the location's wrong (although maybe you could argue Inner Qwghlm is a
bit more like a kind of Lindisfarne analog, so... maybe...)

------
Luc
Pretty nationalistic of the newspaper to call it British. It borders most
nations of the southern part of the North Sea.

~~~
Nursie
There's an easy way to solve this. Does it have a flag?

I believe that if not then it's part of Britain by default. No flag, no
country.

/with apologies to Eddie Izzard.

